# Photo Contest!!!!!



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Good idea! I was worried that people might think that paintluver and I had something against other people judging contests. We don't!! We like to be able to enter our pictures. Anyway, I'll try to get mine in soon.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK. I guess it's more of "Head Shot" one. 

Label: Jemma's waiting (mostly for treats)
Horse form name: Jemma
Class: Head Shot
Date summited: Oct 16











Another "Head Shot"

Label: Hay arrived
Horse form name(s): Jemma & Kiara
Class: Head Shot
Date summited: Oct 16











Can't stop from putting this one...    

>
>
>>>> Scroll Down................
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>

Label: Safari ride
Horse form name(s): who knows...
Class: Body Shot
Date summited: Oct 16


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Label: The Keuring
Horse form name: unknown colt and mare
Class: Showmanship
Date summited: Oct 16


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

great..keep them coming!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Cool!!! Photo comp!!!!


Label: HIGH HO SILVER AWAY!!!
Horse form name: Delta (the chestnut) and Dana (the Gray)
Class: Playing with buddies
Date summited: 13th of Oct(?) 
horse name(opp.): Delta and Dana











Label: Awww cute shot
Horse form name: Dana
Class: Head shot 
Date summited: 13ty Oct
horse name(opp.): Dana











Thats my entries


Good luck to me!!!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's my try. I always try to get in contests because I like to compete! Let's see what I can come up with here. :idea: 

Label: Texas' movie star shot.
Horse form name:Texas
Class:head shot
Date submitted:10/17










Label: "The Grass is Always Greener"
Horse form name: Texas
Class: body shot
Date summited: 10/17









Label: Misty looking at something interesting.
Horse form name:Misty
Class:Mare
Date Submitted:10/17









Label: My uncle's mammoth mare and her new foal.
Horse form name: Daisy
Class:Mare and Foal
Date submitted:10/17









Label: The new sweety
Horse form name: no name yet
Class:foal
Date submitted:10/17









Label: Misty's sunset.
Horse form name:Misty
Class:In the field
Date submitted:10/17









Label: My babies eating new hay.
Horse form name: Texas & Misty
Classlaying with buddies
Date submitted:10/17










Label: A true QH butt.
Horse form name:Misty
Class:action
Date submitted:10/17










Label: A Kentucky Horse Park competition. 
Horse form name: I don't know?
Class:showmanship
Date submitted:10/17









Label: Yes, I kiss boys!
Horse form name: Texas
Class:bonds
Date submitted:10/17










Label: Look at the spider. I couldn't resist this.  
Horse form name:barbie
Class:funny stuff
Date submitted:10/17











Hope that I did this right and that you can use them!
Jenny


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok here mine!

Label: Jay, Barney and Sachi
Horese Name: Barney
Class: Headshot and Handler and Horse


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Label: Charge!!
Horse form name: Fersheza Bliss
Class: Playing with Buddies
Date summited: 10/18/07









Label: Winter Dream
Horse form name: Altonator
Class:Head shot
Date Submitted: 10/18/07









Label: Pretty in Red
Horse form name: Altonator
Class: Head shot
Date Submitted: 10/18/07









Label: Come fly with me
Horse form name: Duplica
Class: Action
Date Submitted: 10/18/07









Label: Taste in the land of bland
Horse form name: Duplica
Class: Body shot
Date submitted: 10/18/07









Label: Shine through the mud
Horse form name: Altonator
Class: Body Shot
Date Submitted: 10/18/07










Label: Love me
Horse form name: Miss Witchcraft(mare) Fersheza Bliss (foal)
Class: Mare and Foal
Date Submitted: 10/18/07









Label: First few seconds
Horse form name: Unnamed filly
Class: Foal
Date submitted: 10/18/07









Label: Too Cute
Horse form name: Unnamed filly
Class: Foal
Date submitted: 10/18/07









Label: Too Curious
Horse form name: Unnamed filly
Class: Foal
Date sumbitted: 10/18/07









Label: Nap time
Horse form name: Unnamed filly
Class: Foal
Date submitted: 10/18/07









Label: Together Forever
Horse form name: Myself and Altonator
Class: Horse and Handler/bond?
Date submitted: 10/18/07









Sorry if some of these are bad quality, I scanned them.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

here is my best shot 

Label: It must be love!
Horse form name: Misty (grey) & Eddie (black)
Class: In the field or maybe bonds
Date summited: Oct 18th









Label: Elegant moo
Horse form name: Misty
Class: Mare
Date summited: Oct 18th









Label: Looking up
Horse form name: Misty
Class: Head shot
Date summited: Oct 18th









Label: Giraffe
Horse form name: Misty
Class: Mare
Date summited: Oct 18th









Label: My little show pony 
Horse form name: Misty
Class: Under saddle/ showmanship (not sure what showmanship is)
Date summited: Oct 18th









Label: Moo nose close up!
Horse form name: Misty
Class: funny
Date summited: Oct 18th









is it ok if i put more on later?  x x x


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Do you have to have taken the picture? I took all of mine, but sometimes it's not clear. :?


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

wow guys very nice pictures....keep'em coming


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Label: Old Pro
Horse form name: unknown gelding
Class: Head shot
Date summited: Oct 19th


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Label: Dozing
Horse form name: Teade 392
Class: Stallion
Date summited: Oct 19th


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Label: Posin' to the side like a model, LOL.
Horse form name: Lexi
Class: Headshot mostly.
Date summited: Oct. 19th










Label: Resting 
Horse form name: Lexi
Class: Headshot.
Date submitted: Oct. 19th










Label: Her posing  haha!
Horse form name: Lexi
Class: Body shot.
Date submitted: Oct. 19th










Label:
Horse form name: Lexi
Class: Mare (you can see her lovely legs! LOL) she was sniffing my boots.
Date submitted: Oct. 19th


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Label: Warming Up
Horse form name: unkown
Class: Under saddle
Date summited: Oct 19th


----------



## BrookeWookie (Oct 20, 2007)

Label: Sargaent Williamson
Horse form name: Sarge
Class: Stallion
Date submitted: Oct. 19th

He is named after my husband who is a Sargaent in the Army and is a gift for him when he returns home from overseas.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

The contest ends on Monday night, right? Ooh, the anticipation is building! :lol: Good luck everyone! Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

****CONTEST CLOSED***


Placings will be coming shortly!*


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

*RESULTS*

Here are our results!

Head Shot : "Old Pro" summited by Sara

Body Shot : " The grass is always greener" summited by Mz.Packman

Mare: "misty looking at something interesting" summited by Mz.Packman 

Mare and foal : "love me" summited by XkateX

Stallion: "Dozing" summited by Sara

Foal: "the new sweety" summited by Mz.packman

In the feild: "Mistys sunset" summited by Mz. Packman

Playing with buddies: " HIGH HO SILVER AND AWAY" summiyed by Kiki

Action: " come fly with me" summited by XkateX

Handler/horse : "Jay,Barney and Sachi" summited by crackrider

Bonds : "together forever" summited by XkateX

Showmnship: "The keuring' summited by Sara

Under saddle: "My little show pony" summited by moomoo

Funny stuff: "Moo nose close up" summited by Moomoo


Thanks to all who entered , all your photos were awesome!

Congrads to all the winners!!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

WOOOOOOTT!!!! 

I WON!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 



AND SO DID U CRACKRIDER!!!!!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

WOOT one Mare n Foal...Action...AND Bond...wow lol yay me!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: Thank you! I've been working on my photography, and it paid off. YYAAHHOOOOO!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

Mz.Packman said:


> I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: Thank you! I've been working on my photography, and it paid off. YYAAHHOOOOO!



you can really tell!!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks! I love taking pics of my babies, and everything else for that matter. It doesn't help, though, that my brother dropped and broke the shutter doors on my camera. :roll: 
Congrats everyone!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks! I love taking pics of my babies, and everything else for that matter. It doesn't help, though, that my brother dropped and broke the shutter doors on my camera. :roll: 
Congratulations everyone!


----------

